# RT-60 Measurement Sabine or Eyring?



## floddern (Dec 29, 2011)

Do the graph in the RT-60 measurement of REW represent Sabine or Eyring?


Thank You


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Neither, REW's graphs are the actual RT60 values calculated from the measurement, the Sabine and Eyring equations seek to predict the RT60 figure from surface absorption data.


----------



## TooAural (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Neither, REW's graphs are the actual RT60 values calculated from the measurement, the Sabine and Eyring equations seek to predict the RT60 figure from surface absorption data.


Is there a way to get the sabine measurement via a formula or by some other method using REW for a particular trap?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Determining the absorption figures for a bass trap (or even a panel) is very difficult without a controlled environment, and not trivial even then. You might get some pointers on measuring acoustic treatments (as opposed to their effect on a room) in the Acoustics forum.


----------



## Deon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, I am new here. Get the book 'master handbook of accoustics' by Alton Everest. Explains sabine predictions and absorption coeff. of different materials.


----------

